# ابسط الطرق لصناعة الليزر مع الشرح ومواد متاحة



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (15 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا الفيديو يوضح كيفية صناعة الليزر
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVugSGldXZ8
يحتوي علي كل المواد اللازمة والشرح بكيفية التركيب
لكن كل المواد المذكورة متاحة 
ولكن ما هو ال aixiz module ومن اين يتم شراءه في مصر
وهل قوة هذا الليزر تصلح للرسم علي بورد النحاس في ماكينة pcb
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## ENG.SAMAN (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## abo2010 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا الفديو


----------



## اركان علوان (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر لكل المجهود الرائع


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

لم يجبني احد اذا ما كان هذا الليزر يصلح للرسم علي بوردة نحاس بدلا من القلم علما بان قدرته 30 واط
وكيف يمكنني تصنيع ليزر بقدره 100 واط
وجزاكم الله كل خير
والف شكر علي الردود


----------



## خلوف العراقي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------

